# TIMITEIIII!



## Timitei (Aug 3, 2009)

Ho hum. Here is my fursona, Timitei. :3

Name: Timitei [Timi for short]
Age: 14
Sex: Female
Species: Wolf/African Painted Dog hybrid
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 113

Appearance:
- Fur: Orange and multiple shades of brown
- Markings: Dark brown spots covering body, multi-colored tail, ears brown with neon green inside.
- Eye color: Green
- Other features: Neon tongue. :3

Skills:
-Peeing rainbows.

Picture


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Aug 3, 2009)

hehe i love your avatar! ^^

welcome to the forums. hope you have a good time here!

*cuddles*


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 3, 2009)

Its adorable. haha. peeing rainbows is odd though.


----------



## DJLab (Aug 3, 2009)

Because you pee rainbows I'm guessing you drink tea? (Oh yeah I just called tea gay. I'm awesome  )

I think I heard of African painted dogs in a documentary before. Can't remember what they look like (I'll wiki it).


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 3, 2009)

Timitei said:


> Skills:
> -Peeing rainbows.



I don't know whether to laugh or cry.....



Timitei said:


> - Other features: Neon tongue.


First, neon is a gas. 

Second, neon has a distinctive reddish-orange glow.


----------



## Timitei (Aug 3, 2009)

DJLab said:


> Because you pee rainbows I'm guessing you drink tea? (Oh yeah I just called tea gay. I'm awesome  )
> 
> I think I heard of African painted dogs in a documentary before. Can't remember what they look like (I'll wiki it).



tea is yucky. D:<

and APD's are supercute. :3
That's where Timi's colour comes from! =D



> First, neon is a gas.
> 
> Second, neon has a distinctive reddish-orange glow.



I meant to write 'Neon Green'.
But my mind blanks sometimes D:


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 3, 2009)

Timitei said:


> I meant to write 'Neon Green'.
> But my mind blanks sometimes D:



I'll let you off this time:V

Because neon isn't a colour. It's a gas


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't know for you, but I always thought anything that involves rainbows in place of body fluids becomes instantly awesome.


----------



## Timitei (Aug 3, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> I'll let you off this time:V
> 
> Because neon isn't a colour. It's a gas



Thankyou, O great one! *bows*



> I don't know for you, but I always thought anything that involves rainbows in place of body fluids becomes instantly awesome.



ME TOO! =D


----------



## Wreth (Aug 3, 2009)

Does she bleed sparkle dust and have neon green saliva too? XD


----------



## Ratte (Aug 3, 2009)

How's that acid you're tripping on?


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 3, 2009)

Ratte said:


> How's that acid you're tripping on?



I haven't taken it yet. I'm gonna wait until I'm in a better mood-oh you meant OP :x


----------



## Ratte (Aug 3, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> I haven't taken it yet. I'm gonna wait until I'm in a better mood-oh you meant OP :x



You're European; get out of my forum.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 3, 2009)

Ratte said:


> You're European; get out of my forum.



:{

But ilu Ratte ;_;


----------



## Blue2k (Aug 3, 2009)

Lol, Timitei is the bomb.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 3, 2009)

Ratte said:


> You're European; get out of my forum.



This is an American forum...In America!

By the way: Cool fursona, Timitei.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 3, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> :{
> 
> But ilu Ratte ;_;



>:C



Kaamos said:


> This is an American forum...In America!
> 
> By the way: Cool fursona, Timitei.



All jokes, Kaamos.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 3, 2009)

Ratte said:


> >:C



DD:


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 3, 2009)

Ratte said:


> All jokes, Kaamos.



It's all jokes too, I don't think you got the reference. It doesn't matter though.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 3, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> It's all jokes too, I don't think you got the reference. It doesn't matter though.



Lol, nope.  I can't think straight anyway.


----------



## Timitei (Aug 3, 2009)

..I just love comin' back to this stuff! :3


----------



## Ratte (Aug 3, 2009)

Brb gotta piss rainbows


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 3, 2009)

That's my kind of woman.


----------



## selkie (Aug 3, 2009)

Heyyy, I'm 5'9"! O:

Back on topic, that's adorable. D: Stop.


----------



## Timitei (Aug 4, 2009)

You're breathing. That's adorable. Stttopppp D:<


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh god dam this is an awesome thread.


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 4, 2009)

D'aaaaaaw~! <3


----------



## Ratte (Aug 4, 2009)

I know now where the faggot tree comes from.


----------



## selkie (Aug 4, 2009)

Timitei said:


> You're breathing. That's adorable. Stttopppp D:<



Ihateyou. D:


<3


----------



## Organic Sprout (Aug 4, 2009)

Aw, good start!


----------



## MonkeyHead (Aug 4, 2009)

Is it okay if I hang with my mouth open for a few minutes?...
Also
GLOWING BUCKTOOTH. "TOOTH!" AS IN SINGULAR!!! ACK!


----------



## Timitei (Aug 6, 2009)

Bucktooth? D:


----------



## MonkeyHead (Aug 6, 2009)

My bad. Looking at it now I just realized it's a tongue. I couldn't see the line.
My bad.
Still,
GLOWING TONGUE!


----------



## Gardoof (Aug 6, 2009)

D'AAAAWWW, Looks so squishy and huggable <33


----------



## Timitei (Aug 6, 2009)

Orly? x3
*hugs*


----------



## Ratte (Aug 6, 2009)

Half wolf, half LSD.


----------



## Gardoof (Aug 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Half wolf, half LSD.



Haha, nice


----------



## Timitei (Aug 6, 2009)

LSD? *fails at knowing what that is* D:


----------



## Ratte (Aug 6, 2009)

Timitei said:


> LSD? *fails at knowing what that is* D:



Aciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiid

Or maybe you're part wolf and part ecstasy, given the neon colors.


----------



## Timitei (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh yesh.
Definitely the ecstasy.


----------



## Gardoof (Aug 6, 2009)

Drinking Timitei's Rainbow Pee
Is just like doing LSD
Making you hallucinate
Seeing things that are just so great
So try some of Timi's Rainbow Pee
And you will see what just can't be!

(Yay I can rhyme )


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 7, 2009)

Gardoof said:


> Drinking Timitei's Rainbow Pee
> Is just like doing LSD
> Making you hallucinate
> Seeing things that are just so great
> ...


 Alternative Jarate?

Yes, this is awesome.


----------

